# wedding albums?



## CWA_JGEISINGER (Nov 1, 2008)

Just wondering who you guys use to get wedding albums and coffee table books printed for clients?


----------



## Nein-reis (Nov 2, 2008)

Depending on the client, I offer a few different albums.

www.graphistudio.com

www.finaoonline.com/

I use to use Pictobook's albums, the price is great but I have recieved a few bad albums from them and customer service is not very good.

www.pictobooks.com

And I also use a local to me pro lab that makes beautiful albums with very fast turn around time.  The options are very slim however.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Nov 2, 2008)

blackriverimaging.com


----------



## NateWagner (Nov 2, 2008)

How is the quality for Black River Imaging? I'm thinking about offering them, but I haven't actually seen the albums in person yet.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Nov 3, 2008)

I only use Asuka Book.
I have tried others and I found they had the best quality.


----------



## visualpoetry (Nov 4, 2008)

For weddings I use Finao.
For portrait albums I use less expensive ones by Tap (MichelCompany.com).


----------



## Pure Captures (Nov 6, 2008)

Nate, we use Black River Imaging and their quality is pretty much as good as it gets.  There are some companies that do just as well, but I haven't seen anyone with better quality.  We even got a chance to tour their labs and see everything being made a while back; it was fairly impressive.  I recommend them.


----------



## CWA_JGEISINGER (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies I have set up an account with black river imaging.
I really like their albums


----------

